# Farm Name



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

My wife and I are trying to come up with a name for our HUGE 1 acre farm!! 
Since we are both Disney nuts I wanted to do a play on something Disney while not infringing on their trademark. We have Myotonics and I wanted to play on the "Magic Kingdom" name. We have come up with "Mystic Kingdom Myotonics". My problem is I also want to use a front silhouette of a goat head blacked out kind of like the "Mickey" head but a goat. The problem is that I can't find any clip art like that or that I like and I am definitely not talented enough to draw it myself. 

Has anyone found anything like I am looking for or is there anyone out there more talented than I that may be able to provide me with what I am looking for??? Thanks in advance!! Tom


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.123rf.com/photo_22973133_farm-animals-set-vector.html

http://www.123rf.com/photo_11611524_a-black-silhouette-of-serie-of-animals-goat.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=Goa...=wNqcVMSOMMyZyATm6YGQAw&ved=0CDgQ7Ak#imgdii=_


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

there is a gal on here who does grafics for web sights...Daniell Chapin..shes good : )


----------



## guyonahog (Dec 28, 2014)

All great suggestions. Go with whatever you want..........it's your "farm" 

You just have to be patient with the graphics...they are out there you just have to spend some time looking around.

Good Luck!


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

This is a little preview of what our graphics guy came up with. Still has to put a fainting goat on the cloud out front. But you get the idea.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so cool! Very original


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Love it! Can't wait to see it with the goat added.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job! Love the name choice...


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

So this is the finished product.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you. It took awhile but it was worth the wait. I think my graphics guy hit it dead on the money.


----------

